#ubuntu-gr 2014-10-13
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Ubuntu 10 χρόνια μετά ... <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=319203#p319203>
<Tzimisce> Γειά
<Tzimisce> ε
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Ubuntu 10 χρόνια μετά ... <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=319206#p319206>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Ubuntu 10 χρόνια μετά ... <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=319230#p319230>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Ubuntu 10 χρόνια μετά ... <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=319234#p319234>
<kerato__> 10 xronia
<kerato__> :`(
#ubuntu-gr 2014-10-14
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Ubuntu 10 χρόνια μετά ... <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=319241#p319241>
<server1_> καλημερα. εχω στησει ενα server στο σπιτι  με 5 clients και δουλεψε. Μετεφερα το σερβερ στο σχολειο κι οι clients ενω ψαχνουν στο δικτυοδεν ξεκινουν
<server1_> any advice?
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Ubuntu 10 χρόνια μετά ... <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=319255#p319255>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2382-1: Requests vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2382-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Ubuntu 10 χρόνια μετά ... <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=319257#p319257>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2345-1: Oxide vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2345-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2372-1: Firefox vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2372-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2383-1: wpa_supplicant vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2383-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2014-10-15
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Ubuntu 10 χρόνια μετά ... <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=319281#p319281>
<Mafiozos> Kalimera paidia...Einai kapoios ONLine?
<Carib> Καλησπέρα
<salih-emin> καλησπέρα
<Carib> να ρωτήσω κάτι παιδιά, αν μπορεί να βοηθήσει κάποιος
<Carib> έχω ένα sony vaio με centrino και 2 giga ram. ποια διανομή θα μου προτεινατε ?
<salih-emin> Ubuntu 14.04 , 32-bit
<salih-emin> σε περίπτωση που σκοπεύεις να αναβαθμίσεις την μνήμη σου σε 4 και άνω Gigabyte
<salih-emin> τότε
<salih-emin> Ubuntu 14.04, 64bit
<Carib> δοκίμασα την 10.10 για netbook, εμεινα πολυ ευχαριστημενος αλλα δεν κανει κανενα update οχι μονο στο λειτουργικο
<salih-emin> ναι έχει σταματήσει η υποστήριξή του πλέον
<Carib> εβαλα το opensuse, δεν βρισκει ουτε καμερα ουτε wireless card
<salih-emin> ποιο μοντέλο vaio είναι ?
<Carib> η 14.04 μου κολλαει καποια στιγμη salih-enim
<Carib> *n
<Carib> στο setup
<Carib> σταματαει στο σηματακι του ubuntu με τα κυκλακια και παγωνει
<salih-emin> τότε κάτι δεν πάει καλά, με την κάρτα γραφικών
<salih-emin> όταν κολλάει μπορείς να πατήσεις Εsc να δείς απο πίσω που έίναι το σφάλμα
<Carib> δεν πατιεται τιποτα, μονο το κουμπι on/off
<salih-emin> ποιο μοντέλο vaio είναι ?
<salih-emin> ποιά έκδοση Ubuntu δοκίμασες ? 64bit ή 32bit ?
<Carib> VGN..κατι ... PCG-7Q1M γραφει αλλα ειναι ενα VGN 14''
<Carib> 32 bit
<salih-emin> επιλέγεις "Δοκιμή πριν την εγκατάσταση" και μετά σου κολλάει ?
<Carib> ναι, κολλαει και εκει
<Carib> VGN-FJ3S είναι το μοντέλο
<salih-emin> Οκ νομίζω η λύση είναι να δεις στο forum
<salih-emin> κάνε μια αναζήτηση
<salih-emin> θα βρείς κάτι
<salih-emin> αν οχι κάνε μια ανάρτηση και θα σε βοηθήσει κάποιος
<Carib> να ρωτησω, παλιοτερη εκδοση με υποστηριξη ?
<salih-emin> αφού σου ζητήσει κάποιες λεπτομέριες για το laptop
<salih-emin> 12.04
<salih-emin> Intel GMA 900
<salih-emin> είναι η κάρτα γραφικών
<salih-emin> και αυτή είναι πολύ παλια
<salih-emin> και έχει θεματάκια
<Carib> η 10.10 ηταν κουτι για το μαυράδι αν είχε και υποστηριξη θα ηταν τελεια
<salih-emin> κατάλαβα
<salih-emin> είναι παλιά καρτα
<salih-emin> και ο νέος πυρίνας μάλλον δεν πάιζει σωστά με την παλιά κάρτα
<salih-emin> όμως σύγουρα κάποιος στο forum έχει την ίδια κάρτα
<salih-emin> γραφικών
<salih-emin> οπότε κάνε μια προσπάθεια αεκί
<salih-emin> εκεί*
<Carib> ευχαριστώ πολύ
<salih-emin> τίποτ
<manolos> Χαιρεται. Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν ξερει κανεις να λυσει το προβλημα που αντιμετοπιζω σε ubuntu clean install 14.04. Εγκατεστησα LXDE+lxdm. Απο το μενου, οταν παταω logout δεν εμφανιζει τις επιλογες reboot,shutdown etc. Ξερει κανεις γιατι? Επισης το lxsession-logout δεν κανει τ
<manolos> ιποτα.
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Ubuntu 10 χρόνια μετά ... <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=319289#p319289>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Ubuntu 10 χρόνια μετά ... <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=319290#p319290>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2373-1: Thunderbird vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2373-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Ubuntu 10 χρόνια μετά ... <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=319300#p319300>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2384-1: MySQL vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2384-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2014-10-16
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2385-1: OpenSSL vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2385-1/>
<YianPan71> kalhsperes sas...
<YianPan71> kaneis??
<Junka> geia sou!
<YianPan71> Exw ena 8emataki me to Xubuntu.
<YianPan71> mpainw apo live-CD gia na dw pws einai.... alla moy zhtaei name kai pass... ti na grapsw?? PROSOXH einai se live-CD kai oxi egkatasthsh!
<Junka> xubuntu xwris pass
<YianPan71> malista...
<YianPan71> ma giati tetoio koyfo omws??
<Junka> 14.10?
<YianPan71> oxi to 14.04.1
<YianPan71> ayto 8elw logw LTS
<Junka> den eprepe na sou zitaei
<YianPan71> mhpws logw toy oti einai 14.04.1?
<YianPan71> logika den eprepe ka8oloy
<Junka> de ksero
<YianPan71> enta3ei. esy omws poy to gnwrizeis?
<Junka> poioooo
<YianPan71> to login
<Junka> e ti kanoume
<Junka> brikia kollame
<YianPan71> egw to katebasa apo to epishmo xubuntu... kai ekapsa sto dvd moy... mpainw me poly xara gia na dw ki meta egkatasthsh... kai blepw login!!
<YianPan71> para3enepsa!!
<YianPan71> ti koyla einai ayta!
<Junka> petakse to
<YianPan71> giati?
<Junka> einai koyla
<YianPan71> xaxaxa...
<YianPan71> mhpws na diamarty8oyme sto (x)ubuntu??
<Junka> den me endiaferei na sto pw komsa
<YianPan71> pantws an kapoios apo windows apofasisei na paei se linux kai blepei to login... ti na grapsei?
<YianPan71> aa... den se endiaferei loipon??? emeis ee? eimaste gaidoyria ee?
<Junka> kala einai ta windows gia sas
<YianPan71> bree... xamene eimai linuxas apo 2008 !!
<YianPan71> kai prwth fora blepw koyla... ki esy mas les oti den se noiazei??
<YianPan71> ntroph sas!!
<Junka> ok hacker moy
<Junka> hremise
<YianPan71> siga mhn eimai hacker
<YianPan71> tespa...
<YianPan71> apo poy na ma8w plhrofories an einai na grafw login? apo live-cd panta.
<Junka> apo to site pou to katevases
<YianPan71> to grafei kapoy? poy?
<Junka> nai panta
<YianPan71> ekei sta de3ia ths o8onhs opws blepw e? ekei poy grafei Help?
<Junka> de thimamai
<Junka> alla se kalo dromo eisai
<YianPan71> me alla logia apo fetos ki sto e3hs to Ubuntu sto login Ubuntu xwris pass.... Xubuntu xvris pass... Kubuntu xwris pass...???
<YianPan71> swsta?
<Junka> ne
<YianPan71> aloimono aloimono toys lypamai toys typoys windows poy apofasisan na mpainoyn ston magiko kosmo toy linoyx kai na doyn login xwris na 3eroyn ti na grapsoyn.
<Junka> poso xronon eisai
<YianPan71> to leei to nick
<Junka> fenesai poli anorimos
<YianPan71> epeidh eixa neyrakia gi ayto.
<YianPan71> esy poso eisai?
<Junka> oke
<Junka> ta misa
<YianPan71> :))
<YianPan71> woman?
<Junka> no
<YianPan71> to junka fantazei woman ;P
<Junka> se ellines isos
<YianPan71> isws epeidh kai den 3erw agglika
<Junka> nai k epeidi polla gynaikia onomata exoun kataliksi -a
<YianPan71> ontws
<Junka> ellinika panta
<YianPan71> :)
<YianPan71> pwww... apotyxia install logw f8oras cd i ka8arisma cd i yper8ermanshs ..!!!
<YianPan71> sigoyra ftaei to login!!!
<Junka> kanto me usb
<Junka> ama exeis kali sindesi ksanakatevase to
<YianPan71> ama einai laptop me xara 8a kanw.. alla einai se desktop kai einai ligaki palio.
<YianPan71> 3 fores apo linux mint xfce kai twra ayto to xubuntu. mallon to cd paradwse to pneyma toy.
<YianPan71> kanw allh mia prospa8eia... twra ginetai antigrafh arxeiwn.... instal
<Junka> ok
<YianPan71> nata pali...
<Junka> to ksanakatevases?
<YianPan71> leei: o egkatastaths antimetopise problhma kata thn eggrafh arxeiwn sto hd: [Errno 5] Input/outpot error
<YianPan71> ayto to shmeio to idio kai me to linux mint.
<YianPan71> Junka exw problhma ygeias?
<Junka> oriste?
<YianPan71> :) asteio to eipa... ennooysa an to pc moy exei problhma ygeias?
<Junka> den apantises tin erwtisi m
<YianPan71> afoy soy eipa pio prin 3 fores stoy linuxmint xfce kai twra ayto. kai to  [Errno 5] Input/outpot error einai to idio toso twra oso kai prin stoy linuxmint!!
<YianPan71> para3eno.
<Junka> checkare tin "ygeia" tou hdd sou tote
<YianPan71> xmm.... malista.... pio katw elege: isws elattwmatikh DVD i diskos i kefalh toy DVD i sto telos to hdd
<YianPan71> tromazw poy blepw tetoia. xexe
<Junka> tha pao gia ypno
<Junka> kalo vradi
<YianPan71> epishs. kai eyxaristw poly
<Junka> OMG
#ubuntu-gr 2014-10-17
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2386-1: OpenJDK 6 vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2386-1/>
<katerina> kseri kanis giati otan kanw klisi skype den me akoune?
<katerina> oute otan anigo to skype akouo ton klasiko hxo
<katerina> kseri kanis
<katerina> kseri kanis
<ee2455> katerina: Δοκίμασες να ρωτήσεις στο φόρουμ; Ισως βρεις λύση εκεί.
<kerato> PULSE_LATENCY_MSEC=30 skype
<kerato> dokimase ayto gia arxh
<katerina> pou to grafw ayto
<katerina> signomi alla den kserw polla
<Junka> de katalavaino gt merika atoma goustaroun paloukia sto anus tous, otan yparxoun ta wraiotata windows
<katerina> mila poio swsta
<katerina> gia nama8w eime edw
<katerina> oxi na apopernis kapoion pou den kseri
<katerina> k den nomizo esy na geni8is kserwntas ta panta sta ubundu
<Junka> ego apla eimai kata twn vampires
<katerina> kerato mporis na mou pis
<kerato> katerina : sto terminal, pata ctrl+Alt+T
<kerato> Junka min tromazeis ta userakia re alhth
<Junka> ksekardistika pou epestrepse :P
<katerina> anikse to termatiko
<katerina> ti kanw twra?
<kerato> sou eipa ti na grapseis
<kerato> <kerato> PULSE_LATENCY_MSEC=30 skype
<katerina> anigi to skype
<kerato> des an douleyei twra
<katerina> paw na kanw ech sound test
<katerina> kai den akougete pou kali
<katerina> sinexizi to provlima pou eixa
<kerato> esxolasamen
<katerina> oute sto youtube akougete enw exw terma ton hxo
<katerina> ti simveni re paidia
#ubuntu-gr 2014-10-18
<katerina> kseri kanis giati den mporo na akouso mousiki apo to youtube?
<kerato> gia ton idio logo pou den akous kix sto skype mallon
<kerato> kati den paei kala me to setup tou hxou sto mixanima sou
<Junka> egw agapao windows
<katerina> :)
<kerato> egw agapw agapw mia pitsirika
<kerato> einai tre einai trela einai glyka
<kerato> katerina  ksanadokimase sto idio mixanima me ena live cd
<kerato> kai des an akous
<Junka> kerato, irrelevant an den sou kathete
<katerina> den dexete cd to mixanima ayto
<katerina> alla oute sto skype
<katerina> doulevi o hxos
<katerina> an kai thn exw sto terma thn entasi tou hxou
<kerato> live usb
<kerato> tote
<kerato> gia dwse mia
<kerato> aplay -l
<katerina> lubundu eine to logismiko pou mou exoune vali sto laptopaki
<Junka> kerato, vazo stoixima oti einai muted
<Junka> meta the simmeristeis ta sinsthimata mou giati kapoia atoma prepei na mhn ginontai brainwashed k na tous vazoun linux kathe kammenos pou to paizei linuxas
<katerina>  List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices **** κάρτα 0: MID [HDA Intel MID], συσκευή 0: ALC272X Analog [ALC272X Analog]   Υποσυσκευές: 1/1   Υποσυσκευή #0: subdevice #0
<kerato> katerina epeidi eimai sth douleia kai den exw wra
<kerato> dokimase na egkatasthseis to padevchooser kai to alsamixer
<kerato> anoikse ta kai des an kapoio chanel einai ontws muted opws leei o Junka
<katerina> ola ayta den kserw pws na ta kanw
<kerato> sudo apt-get install alsamixer padevchooser
<Junka> to exei to lubuntu
<Junka> deksi click sto applet, settings
<kerato> se afhnw sta empeira plhn omws tryfera xeria tou Junka
<Junka> oxi eimai noob
<katerina> νάγνωση Λιστών Πακέτων... Ολοκληρώθηκε Κατασκευή Δένδρου Εξαρτήσεων                   Ανάγνωση περιγραφής της τρέχουσας κατάσταση... Ολοκληρώθηκε E: Αδυναμία εντοπισμού του πακέτου alsamixer
<Junka> katerina, thelo na se rwtiso
<Junka> giati exeis ubuntu
<katerina> giati den pianoune ious
<katerina> den kolane opos ta windows sto laptopaki pou exw
<katerina> kai eine poio wraia apo ta windos
<katerina> aplos exw ayto to 8ema me ton hxo
<katerina> kata ta alla eine polli kala
<Junka> katerina, thelo na gnorizeis oti se exoun kanei plisi egkefalou
<Junka> to oti den pianoune ious den isxuei
<Junka> twra ego mporo na se "voithiso" kai na ta vgalo ola sti fora
<Junka> to oti einai poio wraia
<katerina> junka
<Junka> einai ypokeimeniko
<katerina> egw sto laptopaki pou eixa
<katerina> eixa windows
<katerina> kai kolagane sinexia
<katerina> me to ka8e ti pou ekana
<katerina> apo otan omos enas filos evale lubundu
<katerina> les kai exw allo pc
<katerina> an mporis pes mou pws na liso to 8ema tou hxou
<Junka> mou fenete logiko oti tha kollaei ean kanei kathe programma, emoticon, ke loipi malakioula
<Junka> egkatastasi
<katerina> mporis na mou pis pws na liso to 8ema pou exw
<Junka> mporeis na stamatiseis na eiketeueis gia bohtheia san ton zitiano?
<katerina> an katalaves kala edw pera eime gia ena sigkekrimeno logo gia voi8ia
<katerina> twra an esu arxizis kai les ka8e mera ta dika sou
<katerina> ta psixologika sou
<katerina> den ftew egw
<Junka> ego den se prosvala
<Junka> kai episis k esu prepei na katalaveis gt exei agnoia sigoura
<Junka> oti edo den einai GRNet
<Junka> k eimai sigouros oti gia esena den exei kamia diafora
<katerina> ma me prosvalis me to tropo sou
<katerina> edw exw er8i na liso ena 8ema pou exw
<katerina> kai esy exeis pei tosa alla pragmata ektos apo ayto pou exw rotisi
<katerina> ase pou eise ironikos les kai esy ta kseris ola
<Junka> katalavaino oti h sumperifora moy se erethizei, alla prospatho na antimetopizo tous xristes me ton idio tropo eite einai arxarioi eite oxi
<Junka> esto kai an o tropos einai kaustikos
<Junka> oxi den ta gnorizo ola
<katerina>  egw junka eksarxis mpika edw kai ekana thn erwtisi gia to 8ema pou me apasxoli
<katerina> den eipa tipota allo
<katerina> kai akoma den exw katalavi giati thn kanoume aythn thn sizitisi
<katerina> egw to lew eime arxaria sta linux
<Junka> kai pisteueis oti ego plironomai gia na eimai edo na voithiso to kathena pou erxete k exei ena provlima
<katerina> alla mou aresoun san filosofia kai san litourgiko
<katerina> oxi kai giayto den apef8in8ika se esena prosopika
<katerina> apef8in8ika sto kanali mesa
<Junka> poli swsta
<Junka> ayto pou me peirakse omws
<Junka> einai oti to kaneis epanallimena xwris ypomoni
<katerina> mipos esu den exeis ipomoni
<Junka> ean gnorizei kapoios metaksu mas kai exei tin diathesi na se voithisei tha to kanei
<katerina> egw 8a thn kanw thn erwtisi edw
<katerina> giati 8elo na akouo mousiki
<Junka> katerina, poso xronon eisai an den ginomai adiakritos
<Junka> ean theleis apantas
<katerina> oxi den 8elo
<Junka> kanena provlima
<katerina> eides esy to pas prwsopika
<katerina> exoume tosi wra edw pou leme diafwra kai i 2
<katerina> xwris ousia
<Junka> e to freenode den einai programming mono
<Junka> leme kai kamia kouventa
<katerina> me ayto pou les
<katerina> aneris ayta pou eipes prin
<Junka> poiooo? pisteuw oti exeis lathos apopsi tou to ginetai edo
<Junka> tha se parakalousa na diavaseis tous kanones xriseis tou kanaliou kai tou network
<katerina> oti edo den einai GRNet
<katerina> esy to eipes poio panw
<katerina> mallon esu prepi na tous freskaris tous kanones diavazwntas tous akoma mia fwra
<katerina> egw junka to dilono oti exw agnia
<katerina> kai an eipa kati parapanw zitaw kai signomi
<Junka> profanos den eimaste stin idia sixnotita
<katerina> eine ena endexomeno kai ayto
<Junka> thelo na katalaveis oti den exo kati mazi sou proswpika
<katerina> ma oute kai egw
<katerina> me kanena
<katerina> isa isa kai pou mpeni kapoios sto kopo na apantisi gia ena 8ema
<Junka> episis tha hthela poli na se voithisei autos o filos sou pou sou evale ta ubuntu
<katerina> an mporouse 8a to eixe kani idi
<Junka> kaki stratigi ek merous tou
<katerina> den katalavenis
<Junka> den thelo na ksero
<katerina> den prokite na sou elega kiolas ti simeveni
<Junka> prits coco
<katerina> :)
<Junka> ta windows 10 einai trela!
<Junka> <3
<katerina> an valw windows 10 se ayto to pc
<katerina> oute sto skliro den 8a xwrane
<katerina> eine palio pc
<Junka> poso palio
<katerina> acer aspire one legete
<Junka> WOW EXOUME TO IDIO PC
<Junka> trexei teleia ta win10
<katerina> nai kala
<Junka> mporeis na me diapseuseis otan ta dokimaseis ;)
<katerina> ayto pou les den isxii oute ena sto ekatomirio
<katerina> aplos sinexizis na ironevese
<Junka> signomi pou paratheto kai tis tekmiriomenes apopsis moy
<katerina> esy me liga logia pezis me ton pono mou :)
<Junka> oxi vevaia
<Junka> sou dino masimeni trofi
<katerina> kseris ti eine na 8es na akousis tragoudia kai na mhn mporis
<katerina> mhn sou tixi :)
<Junka> einai mapa ta ubuntu mwre
<Junka> vale windows na vreis tin ugeia sou
<Junka> k apo tragoudia... oti theleis
<katerina> kali mera exei simera
<Junka> mpa
<Junka> telospanton katerina de se simpatho katholou pou exeis ubuntu
<Junka> alla epeidi mas xalas tin parea tha prospathiso na se voithiso
<katerina> mou eise telios adiaforos an me simpa8is i oxi
<katerina> siga mhn voi8isis esy
<Junka> pote emfanistike to provlima katerina
<katerina> kanenas fournos 8a gkremisti
<katerina> to provlima emfanistike sto skype
<katerina> otan pigene na kanw klisi
<katerina> kaai den akougotane kan o klasikos eixos otan kali
<Junka> xrisimopoieis lubuntu?
<katerina> nai
<Junka> to provlima to exeis mono me to skype?
<katerina> kai me to youtube
<katerina> vazw ena song kai den akougete
<katerina> enw ton eixo to exw sto terma
<Junka> diladi tragoudia apothikeumena sto disko sou i se alla sites akougontai?
<katerina> oxi
<Junka> tipota diladi?
<katerina> akrivos
<Junka> me provlimatizei pou aneferes oti to provlima emfanistike sto skype
<Junka> prin to skype ola doulevan?
<katerina> exw kanena dimino peripou isos kai poio ligo pou mou evale ta lubundu
<katerina> to youtube epeze
<katerina> alla to 8ema emfanistike sto skype
<katerina> kai twra den akougete oute sto youtube
<Junka> ama kaneis epanakinisi to pc k den anoikseis to skype ola doulevoun?
<katerina> oxi
<katerina> otan paw na kanw klisi
<katerina> den akougete o hxos klisi
<katerina> kai sto youtube enw pezi kanonika to tragoudi den akougete
<Junka> se rwtisa ean den anoikseis to skype
<Junka> an den to anoikseis pws tha kaneis klisi
<katerina> anigi vre to skype kanonika
<katerina> to 8ema eine ston hxo
<Junka> sigkentrosou parakalo. Prospatho na mathw ean to skype paizei rolo (pou mallon oxi apla exeis mia tasi na anafereis sigkekrimena programmata)
<katerina> emeis i dyo den mporume na sinenoi8oume
<katerina> epanalamvano
<katerina> to skype anigi kanonika
<Junka> den me endiaferei ean anoigei to skype
<katerina> to 8ema eine me ton hxo
<Junka> kai denrwtisa kati tetoio
<Junka> senario xxx. anoigeis to pc
<Junka> alla den ekteleis to skype
<Junka> alla to firefox
<Junka> kai pas sto youtube
<Junka> akous hxo?
<katerina> oxi
<Junka> wraia pigaine sto eikonidio tis entasis tou hxou
<Junka> kai me aristero click epelekse tis rythmiseis
<katerina> ok mpika ston elenxo entashs hxou
<Junka> tha perimeneis ligo mexri na exo visual k ego
<katerina> ok
<Junka> katerina, vlepeis kati tetoio an den kano lathos http://www.thelab.gr/attachments/linux-macintosh-ktl-59/58295d1379960715-linux-mint-15-olivia-lxde-sony-vaio-sound2.png
<katerina> oxi kaia sxesi
<katerina> eine telios diafwretiko ayto pou vlepo egw
<katerina> lei anaparagwgh ,egrafh,siskeves eksodou ,siskeves eisodou ,configuration
<Junka> http://i.stack.imgur.com/k8lQi.png
<Junka> kati tetoio?
<katerina> miazi ligo omos
<katerina> grafi ayta pou sou egrapsa poio panw
<Junka> ok stin anaparagogi ti entaseis exei
<Junka> http://www.thelab.gr/attachments/linux-macintosh-ktl-59/58294d1379960623-linux-mint-15-olivia-lxde-sony-vaio-sound.png
<Junka> anaferomai sta prasina paloukia :P
<katerina> pws ginete na sto vgalw egw mia fwtografia na to deis
<katerina> na mhn se taleporo
<Junka> katerina, alt prtsc
<katerina> kai meta ti kanw gia na to deis esu
<Junka> anoigeis ena browser pigaineis stin dieuthinsi http://tinypic.com/ kai anevase to
<Junka> otan oloklirothei mou dineis to url pou tha sou dwsei
<katerina> nai pou vrisko thn fwtografia
<Junka> sto fakelo Pictures
<katerina> ok
<katerina> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2ntg4qu&s=8#.VEIya4-RLHk
<Junka> hah AHHA HA h Ah Ah AH HA AHA H
<Junka> kerato, to vlepeis
<Junka> to vlepeis?
<Junka> :D
<Junka> katerina perimene na kano edit tin othoni
<Junka> tin eikona ennow
<katerina> perimeno
<Junka> na sou pw ti na kaneis
<katerina> ok
<Junka> vasika asto variemai
<Junka> loipon
<Junka> ekei pou leei hxoi systimatos
<Junka> kai apo kato ALSA ...
<katerina> hxoi sustimatos den lei pou8ena
<katerina> a ela
<katerina> to ida
<Junka> ok apo tin deksia pleura
<Junka> apo tin terma aristeri pleura
<katerina> :)
<Junka> exei dio antistixa eikonidia se kathe katigoria
<Junka> eikonidio tou hxo
<Junka> clickare mia fora se kathe ena
<Junka> ena ena mauro
<Junka> einai
<Junka> dio vasika
<katerina> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=10fyszo&s=8#.VEI0J4-RLHk
<katerina> des edw ti vlepo egw
<katerina> pou akrivos na patiso
<Junka> katerina, giati auti i photo einai diaforetiki
<Junka> vasika vale ena youtube na paizei :P
<katerina> den eine diaforetiki
<Junka> ena mauro eikonidia sta aristera
<Junka> me kati paules --
<Junka> klikare to
<katerina> pou eine san hxio
<Junka> akrivos
<katerina> ok patisa
<Junka> akous mousiki twra?
<katerina> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=14uutz5&s=8#.VEI1n4-RLHk
<katerina> oxi den akougete
<Junka> de fenete patimeno
<Junka> ama to patiseis oi paules -- tha ginoun hxitika kymmata
<Junka> einai muted
<katerina> nai ths patisa
<katerina> kai mou evgale mple grami
<katerina> alla den akougete tipota
<Junka> mple grammi?
<katerina> nai
<katerina> kai ths anevokatevazis an 8es
<Junka> mporeis na tin vgaleis mia photo
<katerina> ok
<katerina> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2uh6czc&s=8#.VEI24I-RLHk
<Junka> kato sto eikonidio
<Junka> stin epifania ergasias
<Junka> otan to kaneis click vgazei mia bara
<Junka> k exei ena koutaki Mute
<Junka> sta ellinika de ksero ti exoun
<Junka> einai tikarismeno?
<katerina> oxi den eine
<Junka> epeidi de ksero an h aspida dipla apo to eikonidio pou legame prin ti akrivos kleidonei
<Junka> klikare tin
<Junka> k meta dokimase na klikareis ksana to eikonidio tou hxou
<katerina> tipota den ginete
<Junka> ok ksana klikare tin aspida na ginei opws prin
<katerina> ok
<Junka> katerina, deixnei tis mple mpares etsi?
<katerina> nai
<katerina> kai i teleytea
<katerina> anevokateveni
<Junka> nai auto simainei oti paizei mousiki
<katerina> egw den akouo omos
<katerina> :)
<Junka> twra thelo na anoikseis ena terminal
<katerina> ok
<Junka> kai na dwseis tin entoli alsamixer
<katerina> aniksa
<Junka> emfanistike ena parathiro opws stin prwti eikona pou sou edeiksa swsta?
<Junka> vgalto mia photo na to analisoume :P
<katerina> oxi
<Junka> :oo
<katerina> sketo
<Junka> ti keto
<katerina> perimeni na dwsw entoli
<katerina> kai grafi to onoma fou paidiou pou mou evale ta lubundu
<Junka> :OOOOO to akidi
<Junka> den edwses tin entoli
<Junka> alsamixer
<Junka> ?
<katerina> oxi
<katerina> pes mou pws
<Junka> grafeis alsamixer
<Junka> k patas enter :3
<katerina> ok
<katerina> mou evgale ayto
<katerina> pou mou edixnes sthn prwti fwtografia
<Junka> poli wraia
<Junka> vgalto mia photo se parakalo
<katerina> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2eahq4i&s=8#.VEI6uI-RLHk
<katerina> prin mou to peis sto evgala
<Junka> pigaine me aristero velaki tou pliktrologiou
<Junka> ekei pou leei auto muted
<Junka> kai pata to space
<Junka> ekei pou elege "enabled" tha prepei na leei "disabled"
<katerina> pataw to psace
<katerina> alla den allazi
<katerina> meni enabled
<Junka> dokimase enter
<katerina> ok to allaksa
<katerina> eprepe na patiso to velaki prws tapanw
<katerina> na to kseris
<katerina> mhn sta ma8eno ola egw
<Junka> se eyxaristo
<katerina> :P
<Junka> akous music?
<Junka> ba e?
<katerina> oxi
<katerina> enw pezi kanonika
<Junka> ksanakanto enable
<Junka> enabled
<Junka> k pata exit
<Junka> eee
<Junka> esc
<katerina> ok
<Junka> miso ligo
<Junka> katerina, pigene pali sta settings apo to eikonidio tis entasis
<Junka> de thelo pic
<Junka> akoma :P
<Junka> kai pigaine sto tab
<katerina> mhn kanis xares den 8a sou estelna
<Junka> siskeues eksodou
<katerina> ime eki
<Junka> vgale pic
<katerina> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2eahq4i&s=8#.VEI6uI-RLHk
<Junka> oxi ayto
<katerina> alla
<Junka> to allo pou vlepame
<katerina> poio enois?
<katerina> mila kseka8ara
<Junka> sto parathiro elexnos entasis
<Junka> pou exeis anoixto
<Junka> sorry kano multitasking
<katerina> ma ayto sou evgala
<katerina> elenxos entashs hxou
<katerina> kai meta siskeves eksodou
<Junka> isos mou edwses lathos url
<Junka> de ksero
<Junka> alla den vlepo auto pou leme
<katerina> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=ipyvm8&s=8#.VEI_EY-RLHk
<katerina> des ligo kalitera se parakalw
<katerina> pou taksidevi to mialo sou
<Junka> pigene sto teleutaio tab
<Junka> COnfiguration
<Junka> deixnei tpt ekei
<katerina> eki lei eswterikos hxos
<katerina> profile
<katerina> analoge stereo eisodos
<Junka> allakse to se analog stereo output
<Junka> eee
<Junka> eksodos
<katerina> re eise terastios
<katerina> pezi
<katerina> to youtube
<Junka> ok xairomai pou se voithisa
<katerina> egw na deis
<katerina> se eyxaristw para pollu pragmatika
<katerina> alla den mporis na peis akolou8isa ths entoles sou kata grama
<katerina> :)
<Junka> eixame poli kali sinergasia simfono
<katerina> esy pou gkriniazes na ta vlepis ayta
<Junka> eimai poli sinergasimos
<katerina> :)
<Junka> alla ta windows einai yperano :P
<katerina> to xava sou esu
<katerina> :P
<Junka> ma einai h alitheia
<Junka> alla kourastika na sou allakso gnomi
<Junka> eisai kserokefali
<Junka> :P
<katerina> exw ayto to xarisma
<Junka> na dw poios tha se voithise se melontika provlimata heheheheheh
<Junka> voithisei
<katerina> xtipa ksilo na doulevi kala to laptop
<Junka> katerina, eisai mia yperifani xristis anoixtou logismikoy?
<katerina> eime eime
<Junka> psemata!
<katerina> giati na mhn to perifaneftw
<Junka> xrisimopoieis skype -_-
<katerina> kai ti na xrisimopio
<katerina> a nai to skype to pire i microsoft
<katerina> eides exw genikes gnosis
<katerina> :P
<Junka> ontos
<Junka> ekseplagin
<katerina> an 8es na ma8enis kiala tetia mhn distasis na me rwtas
<katerina> kseris kati omos
<katerina> telioni i bataria apo to laptopaki
<katerina> kai gia na mhn klisi apo mono tou
<katerina> xwris na xeretiso
<katerina> kai fanw agenis
<Junka> katerina, :oooo
<katerina> 8elo na se ksanaefxaristisw
<Junka> me sklavoneis
<katerina> kai 8a mpeno na lew mia kalhmera kai na se enimerono ti allo agorazi i microsoft
<Junka> mhn distaseis na mas ksanaepiskeuteis ;)
<Junka> ennoeite
<katerina> egine
<katerina> kalo mesimeri....
<Junka> kali sinexeia
<Tassos> ρε παίδες μου έχει σπασει τα νεύρα ένα ubuntu server 14.04
<Tassos> παω και γραφω την wanip μου στον browser και με πετάει στην local που είναι ο server ( τύπου 192.168... )
<Tassos> γιατί;
<Tassos> ενώ έπαιζε κανονικά.. :/ δε μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί ή τι πείραξα τώρα.. :/
<Tassos> μόνο πρόσθεσα ένα ssl ( να έχω httpS )
<kala_> http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=30240
<kala_> παρακαλω μια βοηθεια
#ubuntu-gr 2014-10-19
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugr: Επιτυχής επανεπιβεβαίωση της ελληνικής κοινότητας Ubuntu από το LoCo council <http://www.ubuntu-gr.org/story/07-08-14/%CE%B5%CF%80%CE%B9%CF%84%CF%85%CF%87%CE%AE%CF%82-%CE%B5%CF%80%CE%B1%CE%BD%CE%B5%CF%80%CE%B9%CE%B2%CE%B5%CE%B2%CE%B1%CE%AF%CF%89%CF%83%CE%B7-%CF%84%CE%B7%CF%82-%CE%B5%CE%BB%CE%BB%CE%B7%CE%BD%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%AE%CF%82-%CE%BA%CE%BF%CE%B9%CE%BD%CF%8C%CF%84%CE%B7%CF%
<jemadux> Mixanobios: eisai gia ena programma me mhxanes ?
#ubuntu-gr 2015-10-12
<salih-emin> eliasps, εδω ?
<eliasps> salih-emin ναι
<salih-emin> λοιπον ανέβασα και το περίφυμο υπερόπλο μου σε πακέτο
<salih-emin> ucaresystme-core
<salih-emin> :)
<eliasps> στείλε link!
<salih-emin> αυτο να φανταστείς το είχα ξεκινήσει το 2009
<salih-emin> πριν καν καπια νουμπακια εδω μάθουν τι ειναι το linux
<salih-emin> xaxaxaxa
<eliasps> Χαχαχαχαχ!
<salih-emin> http://utappia.org/some-fresh-screenshot-of-ucaresystem-caught-in-action.html κάνει ότι βλέπεις
<salih-emin> αλλα στο τερματικό
<salih-emin> δεν έχω ανεβάσει ακόμα το GUI based
<salih-emin> μονο αυτό που δουλεύει απο τερματικό
<salih-emin> https://launchpad.net/~utappia/+archive/ubuntu/stable
<salih-emin> αυτό είναι το PPA
<salih-emin> είναι στο ίδο μέρος
<salih-emin> το κάνεις εγκατάσταση
<eliasps> το κάνω τώρα
<salih-emin> ωραια
<salih-emin> μέχρι να γίνει
<salih-emin> δες και αυτό https://github.com/cerebrux/ubuntu-workstation-lts
<salih-emin> λες να ενδιαφέρει κόσμο να το πακετάρω ?
<salih-emin> η δεν έχει νόημα
<salih-emin> είναι μιας χρήσης
<eliasps> Kοίτα, αφού είναι μίας χρήσης δεν έχει και πολύ νόημα όντως, αλλά φτιάξε ένα δικό σου PPA προσωπικό και πακετάρισέ το. Δεν χάνεις τίποτα. Ίσα ίσα που θα το έχεις σε PPA εύκαιρο για οποιονδήποτε λόγο, και σε προσωπικό PPA μπορείς να κάνεις ότι δοκιμές θες
<eliasps>  για να αποκτάς περισσότερη εμπειρία με το πακετάρισμα.
<salih-emin> σωστό και αυτό
<eliasps> τώρα τρέχω το ucaresystem-core
<salih-emin> ωραία
<salih-emin> για να δούμε πόση σαβούρα έχεις
<salih-emin> χαχαχαχαχα
<eliasps> xaxaxa! perimene giati to upgrade θα κρατήσει αρκετά. Έχω να του κάνω καμία βδομάδα.
<eliasps> wily..
<eliasps> Need to get 249 MB of archives. εντάξει καλά είναι :P
<salih-emin> ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧ
<salih-emin> βολικό το script
<salih-emin> ειδικά αν το βάλεις σε cron
<salih-emin> δεν ασχολείσαι πια
<salih-emin> το ξεχνάς
<eliasps> Στα δικά σου project, φτιάξε και το αρχειάκι debian/watch.
<eliasps> φαντάσου είναι κάπως έτσι:
<eliasps> version=3
<eliasps> http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/gnome-photos/([\d\.]+[02468])/gnome-photos-(.*).tar.xz
<eliasps> αυτό είναι του gnome-photos
<eliasps> βάζεις σύνδεσμο που ψάχνει για νέες εκδόσεις upstream
<eliasps> οπότε αν έχεις τον φάκελο με μία έκδοση στον υπολογιστή σου
<eliasps> εκτελώντας uscan σου φέρνει την καινούρια.
<salih-emin> αυτο όμως που θα είναι χρήσιμο ? τα δικά μου είναι bash scripts
<eliasps> Αναβαθμίζοντας ένα script upstream εκεί που το φτιάχνεις (px github). Κυρίως διαδικαστικό θέμα.
<eliasps> Έλεος, 20 λεπτά για το upgrade. Τι στο καλό έχει πάθει η ταχύτητα..
<salih-emin> α μάλιστα... κατάλαβα... στέλνω στο github νεα έκδοση του αρχείου με αλλαγές
<salih-emin> και αυτόματα το launchpad το κάνει build
<eliasps> αν έχεις κάποια νέα έκδοση στο github, τότε φέρνεις την παλιά στο pc σου με:
<eliasps> pull-lp-source paketo
<eliasps> και μετά uscan.
<eliasps> η uscan θα σου φέρει την νέα έκδοση από τον σύνδεσμο στο watch
<salih-emin> μάλιστα
<salih-emin> ενδιαφέρον]
<eliasps> Μπορεί πχ κάποιος άλλος να θέλει να πάρει το script σου και να κάνει αυτή τη δουλειά.
<eliasps> Εγώ για τα πακέτα του gnome που αναβαθμίζω έτσι το κάνω. Αντί να ψάχνω την νέα έκδοση χειροκίνητα.
<eliasps> Για δικά σου πακέτα δεν έχει πολύ νόημα όντως. Αλλά αν κάποιος άλλος θέλει να ασχοληθεί με αυτά, θα τον βολέψει.
<eliasps> εδώ έχεις κοιτάξει http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/
<eliasps> έχει κάποια χρήσιμα πραγματάκια για εκμάθηση.
<salih-emin> α ωραίο
<salih-emin> μαζεμένο
<eliasps> https://wiki.debian.org/HowToPackageForDebian και εδώ κάποια. Βέβαια λίγο πιο "επίσημα" μιας και ακολουθούν πολιτικές κλπ.
<salih-emin> αντε τα λεμε
<salih-emin> eliasps, ακόμα ?
<eliasps> Σε 5 τελειώνει το upgrade. Θα φύγω σε λίγο και θα γυρίσω σπίτι στις 5.
<eliasps> Θα σου πω τι έγινε ;)
<eliasps>  a 1 lepto. oraia.
<salih-emin> ok
<salih-emin> kai egw se 5 lepta thn kanw
<salih-emin> as doume ti tha kanei
<eliasps> όλα σήμερα βρήκαν να αναβαθμιστούν. Πυρήνας, java!
<salih-emin> xaxaxaxax
<salih-emin> τελειωσε ?
<salih-emin> η τα κάνει εγκατάσταση ?
<eliasps> η λήψη ναι. Τα κάνει εγκατάσταση τώρα.
<salih-emin> οκ
<salih-emin> λογικά θα του βαλω στην νεα έκδοση να εμφανίζει πρόοδο
<salih-emin> σαν μπάρα απο κάτω
<eliasps> Σωστός ;)
<salih-emin> οπότε κράτα το και λογικά σε λίγες μέρες θα έχεις και στο ucarsystem-core ανβάθμιση
<salih-emin> χαχαχαχα
<eliasps> nai tha to kratiso!
<salih-emin> λοιπον την κάνω
<salih-emin> μου λες μετα
<eliasps> οκ.
<eliasps> Θα τα πούμε!
<salih-emin> bb
<eliasps> bb
<nabalm> γειααααααααααα
<nabalm> που ειναι για αποβολη ή εξαναγκασμος προγραμματος
<nabalm> ?
#ubuntu-gr 2015-10-13
<narkman> geia paidia!!! :D
<salih-emin> καλησπέρα
<eliasps> Καλησπέρα.
<salih-emin> με το ζόρι σε έχωσα
<salih-emin> χαχααχαχ
<salih-emin> μου λέει ο Νίκος "γιατί έχεις κάνει ομάδα για την διαχείριση του PPA"
<eliasps> Καλύτερα, έτσι να μαθαίνουμε!
<salih-emin> του λεω  "Ε κάποτε έλεγα να μαζέψω αυτούς που φτιάχνουνεφαρμογές να τα δίνουμε απο ένα μέρος"
<salih-emin> μου λέει 'Μα φαίνεται να το έκανες τώρα πρίν μερικούς μήνες.... γιατί μου λες οτι δεν περπάτησε απο το 2012 ?"
<salih-emin> του λεω η ελπίδα παιθένει τελευταία
<salih-emin> και μετά αρχίζω και τον βάζω στην ομάδα
<salih-emin> μετά βάζω εσένα
<salih-emin> και του λέω .... τα'θελες τώρα
<salih-emin> θα την πλήρώσει και ο Ηλίας
<salih-emin> χαχαχαχααχ
<eliasps> Καλά έκανες. Κάτσε να πιάσει και χειμώνας να αρχίσουμε και τα hangouts :P
<salih-emin> έτσι
<salih-emin> χαχαχααχ
<eliasps> Μη νομίζεις, έτσι αρχίζοντας με τα βασικά, θα πιάνουμε λεπτομέρεια στην λεπτομέρεια και ποτέ δεν ξέρεις πως θα εξεληχθεί.
<eliasps> Μπορεί να έχουμε κανένα δυνατό PPA με πολλά εργαλεία μέσα :P
<salih-emin> ναι μακάρι
<eliasps> Σκεφτόμουν να φτιάξω ένα που να περιέχει το τελευταίο GNOME πάντα vanilla. Αλλά πολλά πακέτα ρε συ και πολύ συντήρηση. Οπότε ούτε καν! Θα ξεκινήσω με κάτι μικρότερο!
<salih-emin> ναι ρε συ αστο τρελός είσαι
<salih-emin> αφού το κάνει το Gnome3 team
<eliasps> Θα κάνω αίτημα μετά από λίγο καιρό αφού αναβαθμίσω αρκετά πακέτα για τα PPA τους, γιατί προς το παρόν έχω κάνει λίγα για αυτούς, για αυτή την ομάδα. Είμαι σε επαφή με έναν από την ομάδα. Πρόθυμος τύπος, να εξηγει πράγματα κλπ.
<salih-emin> ωραία μια χαρα
<eliasps> Έχεις και άλλα script που πακετάρεις;
<salih-emin> ναι έχω
<salih-emin> θέλουν όμως δουλεια λιγο
<salih-emin> γιατί τα έχω καιρό
<salih-emin> και πρεπει να τα δοκιμάσω
<salih-emin> και να τα κάνω generic
<salih-emin> γιατί είναι πολύ κομμένα και ραμμένα για μενα
<eliasps> Το άλλο με τον καθαρισμό λειτούργησε τέλεια!
<salih-emin> ωραία
<eliasps> To github είναι εύκολο στη χρήση;
<salih-emin> αστεία έυκολο
<salih-emin> αμα το χρησιμοποιείσεις θα ξενερώσεις με το launchpad
<eliasps> Παίζει documentation πουθενά ή εμπειρικά το μαθαίνεις;
<salih-emin> φυσικά
<salih-emin> το github είναι ενα web interface για το git
<salih-emin> ξέρεις git ?
<eliasps> Πολύ βασικά πράγματα
<salih-emin> git clone, git add --all, git commit -m "μπλα μπλα μπλα", git push origin master
<salih-emin> αυτά να ξέρεις έχεις τελειώσει
<salih-emin> αντε και το git pull origin master
<salih-emin> το ξέχασα
<salih-emin> μόλις τελειώσεις αυτό είσαι ΟΚ : http://rogerdudler.github.io/git-guide/
<eliasps> Θα το ξεσκονίσω :P Θα ανεβάσω κανένα scriptάκι εκεί πέρα και θα δω τι γίνεται..
<salih-emin> rollαρεις προσ τα κάτω
<salih-emin> μόλις το τελειώσεις είσαι επαρκέστατα γνώστης
<eliasps> ωπ, ωραίος!
<eliasps> μπήκε bookmark, καλές οδηγίες.
<salih-emin> ωραία
<salih-emin> αντε καλό βράδυ
<eliasps> Εγώ κλείνω. Θα τα πούμε Salih. Room... Καλό βράδυ
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2767-1: GDK-PixBuf vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2767-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-10-14
<Ch_Iossif> Καλημέρα σε όλες και όλους :-)
<salih-emin> καλημέρες
<Black_Horseman> meres
<salih-emin> ti leei ?
<Black_Horseman> ti na pei
<Black_Horseman> ta idia kathe mera
<kilon> ta gidia kai ta gidia
<salih-emin> τι εγινε ρε ?
<kilon> προσπαθώ να βρώ μια ελληνική κοινότητα για python
<kilon> αλλά ψόφια πράγματα
<kilon> ακόμα τεχνολογικά είμαστε στην εποχή των παγετώνων
<salih-emin> φυσικά, το ίδιο μου είπε και κάποιος για embeded συστήματα
<salih-emin> ενώ ασχολούνται πολλοί ... τζίφος
<kilon> τι εννοείς ?
<salih-emin> όταν τον ρώτησα γιατί ενώ υπάρχουν τόσοι που ασχολούνται με ardouino, 3D printers κλπ δεν υπάρχει ελληνική κοινότητα ?
<salih-emin> μου λεει λόγο ανταγωνισμού... Όταν έχεις να κάνεις με προϊόν.... η κοινότητα πάυει να ισχύει και
<kilon> μπουρδες
<salih-emin> όλοι ανταγωνίζονται και κρατάνε ότι μαθαίνουν για τον ευατό τους
<kilon> πες του να κάνει μια γύρα εξω
<kilon> κακα τα ψέμματα μόνο πολλοί δεν είναι
<kilon> πες μου ένα τεχνολογικό προιον απο ελλάδα που έχει ευρεία κατανάλωση στην ευρώπη
<kilon> εξάλλου τα βλέπω και στο δικό μου επάγγελμα που δεν έχει σχέση με τεχνολογία
<kilon> βρήκα ένα forum για python που θέλει 2 μήνες για κάθε απάντηση :D
<salih-emin> τι να σου πω... σου μεταφέρω ότι μου είπε... εγώ δεν είμαι του hardware οπότε δεν γνωρίζω
<kilon> WTF!
<kilon> :D
<kilon> δεν έχω καταφέρει να βρώ άλλο
<kilon> ο ορισμός του πάτου
<kilon> :D
<kilon> πιο γρήγορα σου απαντάνε για ερώτηση python στο ubuntu-gr και ας μην έχει σχέση με ubuntu ¨Δ
<kilon> :D
<salih-emin> ΧΑΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧ
<kilon> που παίζει να είναι το πιο ενεργό ελληνικό site
<kilon> αυτό και το insomnia.gr
<kilon> περι τεχνολογιας
<kilon> χέσε μέσα σε λέω
<salih-emin> ίσως ρε εσυ επειδή είναι μικρή αγορά και το pyhton το χρησιμοποιούν μεν αλλά χρησιμοποιούν και άλλες τόσες γλώσσες
<salih-emin> οπότε δεν είναι στην προτεραιότητα τους
<salih-emin> ενώ το Ubuntu ανοίγει πολλά πεδία (προγραμματισμός, hardware κλπ)
<kilon> τι άλλες, python , c++, C#, javascript , java
<salih-emin> οπότε μεγάλώνει και η αγορα
<kilon> αντε και objC για ιOS
<salih-emin> ε ναι
<kilon> αυτές είναι οι μεγάλες
<kilon> αντε βρες μου την ελληνική κοινότητα της Java
<kilon> και έλα να κλάψουμε μαζί όταν γυρίσεις
<salih-emin> pascal.... <--- μην τα ξεχνάς αυτά ... διδάσκονται ακόμα... σε παρακαλώ...
<kilon> τι κλα η πασκα
<kilon> *ωα
<kilon> να
<salih-emin> java ξέρω τωει τα μούτρα του ο pcmagaz
<kilon> και η lisp διδάσκεται
<salih-emin> τρώει*
<kilon> περαστικά
<kilon> bottom line python είναι ένα απο τα 5 μεγάλα μεγαθήρια
<kilon> οι υπόλοιπες γλώσσες παίρνουν τα ψίχουλα
<kilon> ακομα και οι κοινότητα της java είναι αστα να πάνε
<kilon> τριζόνια
<kilon> και βατράχια
<salih-emin> xaxaaxxaax
<kilon> α ναι το ξέχασα, φτιάχνου επαναστατικές τεχνολογίες που θα σκίσουν μνημόνια
<kilon> they are too busy :D
<kilon> τελος πάντω πισω στα αγγλικά γνώριμα λημέρια μας
<salih-emin> ε ναι
<salih-emin> δεν υπάρχει ελπίδα
<kilon> υπάρχει πως δεν υπάρχει
<kilon> απλα μετακόμισει στο εξωτερικό για να βρεί δουλειά
<kilon> *μετακόμισε
<salih-emin> σωστό
<kilon> γιατί μόνο τρία πτυχία για ντελιβεράς πλέον δεν είναι αρκετά στην ελλάδα
<kilon> θέλει και άλλο ένα
<kilon> :D
<kilon> salih-emin: εσυ με τι ασχολήσε ?
<gianiis> exw ena provlima me to laptop m 8a ithela mia gnwmh
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2769-1: Apache Commons HttpClient vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2769-1/>
<salih-emin> yolo
#ubuntu-gr 2015-10-15
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2709-2: pollinate update <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2709-2/>
<eliasps>  /away
<NIKI> kalispera, mporei kapoios  na me voithisei me ena themataki  stin ubuntu kylin
<xeirwn> kalispera paides
<xeirwn> einai kapoios edw ?
<xeirwn> kalws orises talos
<kilon> afiste minima meta ton xaraktiristiko ixo
<xeirwn> kalws ta paidia :)
<kilon> kalos se vrikame
<xeirwn> triple boot elementary, ubuntu, kai mint einai eukolo na ginei ?
<eliasps> xeirwn nai
<eliasps> Χωρίζεις τα partitions, βάζεις το καθένα στο δικό του και το τελευταίο που θα κάνεις εγκατάσταση θα δει τα άλλα δύο στον grub. Όμως αν χρησιμοποιήσεις κοινό home partition για όλα φτιάξε διαφορετικά usernames
<eliasps> ή φτιάξε ένα data partition κοινό για προσωπικά αρχεία.
<xeirwn> ok eliasps  thx :)...8a dokimasw
<xeirwn> kalh sas nuxta paides.....
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2771-1: Click vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2771-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-10-16
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2772-1: PostgreSQL vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2772-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2768-1: Firefox vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2768-1/>
<Guest80955> θελω να εγκαταστήσω το αγγλικο λεξικό της longman σε CD. Προσπαθώντας να εγκατασησω το instalation.sh μου απαντά πως «This installation doesn't support unknown on Linux / x86_64»
<Guest80955> Τι πρέπει να κάνω;
<stratisp> προσπαθώ να εγκαταστήσω το longman dictionary english, ομως έχω καποιες δυσκολίες που με εμποδιζουν
<stratisp> Do you want to install symbolic links to a directory in your path? [Y/n]
<stratisp> Please enter the path in which to create the symbolic links [/usr/local/bin]
<stratisp> No write permission to /usr/local/bin
<stratisp> Please enter the installation path [/home/sp/ldoce/]
<stratisp> Τι λάθος κάνω στο παραπάνω τερματικό?
<stratisp> τωρα εχει ολοκληρωθει η εγκατάσταση ομως δεν υπάρχει εκκινητής του προγράμματος!
<Phantomas> δεν το εκτελείς με sudo
<Phantomas> με αποτέλεσμα να κάνει εγκατάσταση στον φάκελο του χρήστη σου, αντί του συστήματος
<stratisp> να κάνω την εγκατάσταση σαν διαχειριστής;
<stratisp> στο Root?
<Phantomas> ο,τι θες :)
<Phantomas> τώρα είναι εγκατεστημένο στο /home/sp/ldoce/ , όπως σου είπε
<stratisp> ναι εκει είναι
<stratisp> μα δεν μπορώ να το βάλω σε λειτουργια
<Phantomas> τρέξε το /home/sp/ldoce/ldoce
<xeirwn> kalispera paides
<stratisp> Phantomas εννοείς να εγκαταστήσω το πρόγραμμα στο /home/sp/ldoce/ldoce?
<Phantomas> stratisp: εννοώ ότι εκεί το έχεις ήδη εγκαταστήσει
<Phantomas> και για να το τρέξεις, θα πρέπει να τρέξεις το εκτελέσιμο που υπάρχει στο /home/sp/ldoce/
<stratisp> Phantomas πως θα βρω ποιο είναι το εκτελέσιμο;
<stratisp> και πως θα το εκτελέσω;
<stratisp> Phantomas πως θα βρω ποιο είναι το εκτελέσιμο και πως θα το εκτελέσω;
<Phantomas> stratisp: μέσα στον φάκελο ldoce, έχει ένα αρχείο με το ίδιο όνομα;
<stratisp> υπάρχει ενα script με το ιδιο ονομα και ένα άλλο αρχειο που λεγεται lcode4
<stratisp> *ldoce4
<Phantomas> ε τρέξε το script ντε :)
<stratisp> πως;
<Phantomas> γραφική εφαρμογή δεν είναι; πάτα ένα διπλό κλικ και εκτέλεση
<Phantomas> θες να σου πω στην κονσόλα;
<Phantomas> το ldoce4 τι τύπου είναι; Δες στις ιδιότητές του (δεξί κλικ → Ιδιότητες)
<stratisp> με διπλο κλικ ανοιγει το σκριπτ
<stratisp> σε αρχειο gedit
<stratisp> το lcode4-bin είναι application/x-executable
<Phantomas> πήγαινε στις ιδιότητες στα δικαιώματα και τικαρε το Να επιτρέπεται η εκτέλεση
<stratisp> ειναι τικαρισμενο για το lcode4-bin
<stratisp> με διπλο κλικ στο lcode ανοιγει ενα αρχειο gedit
<stratisp> και γραφει αυτά: #!/bin/sh
<stratisp> PWD_HERE=`pwd`
<stratisp> xset fp+ /home/sp/ldoce//fonts
<stratisp> xset fp rehash
<stratisp> cd /home/sp/ldoce//application
<stratisp> MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME= ./ldoce4
<stratisp> cd $PWD_HERE
<Phantomas> στο ldoce τικαρε το
<Phantomas> οχι στο ldoce-bin
<stratisp> και στα 2 ειναι τικαρισμενο
<Phantomas> stratisp: τότε θα έπρεπε να σε ρωτάει αν θες να εκτελέσεις ή να ανοίξεις το αρχείο για επεξεργασία
<Phantomas> τέλος πάντων, από τερματικό μπορείς να γράψεις /home/sp/ldoce/ldoce
<stratisp> εκανα αυτο που είπες και να η απαντηση: ./ldoce4-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Phantomas> stratisp: μετάφραση: το πρόγραμμα που προσπαθείς να τρέξεις απαιτεί μία αρχαία έκδοση βιβλιοθήκης που δεν υπάρχει πια
<stratisp> αν εγκαταστήσω το libgtk2.0-dev?
<Phantomas> αμφιβάλλω ότι θα καταφέρεις κάτι :)
<stratisp> οποτε τζαμπα προσπαθώ να λειτουργησω το λεξικό;
<Phantomas> stratisp: πού βρήκες αυτό το πακέτο;
<Phantomas> πιθανότατα είναι παμπάλαιο, δεν έχει νεότερη έκδοση;
<stratisp> απο εδώ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1373847
<stratisp> λαθος Phantomas από εδώ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1358664
<Tassos> ρε μάγκες.. για να κάνει κανείς έστω κάτι τέτοιο : https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/94/Selection-Sort-Animation.gif
<Tassos> είναι δύσκολο;
<Tassos> θα ήθελα να κάνω ένα μικρό τέτοιο ( παρόμοιο ) animation - gif .. αλλά δε ξέρω το πως
#ubuntu-gr 2015-10-17
<xeirwn> kaloston
<xeirwn> kalimera
<eliasps> xeirwn εδώ;
<xeirwn> geia sou eliasps ...molis mpika
<eliasps> Είδα σήμερα το μήνυμα. Kernel panic στο Ubuntu. Δεν πρέπει να έχει σχέση με το triple boot. Τα άλλα δύο λειτουργούν;
<xeirwn> leitourgousan mexri pou phga na kanw epanegkatastash, kai twra den dexetai na egkatastisei to elementary
<xeirwn> pernw mhnuma " Error installing/cdrom///pool/main/g/glibc/locales_2.19-18+deb8u1_all.deb
<Macedon> Καλημέρα! Είναι κανείς εδώ;
#ubuntu-gr 2015-10-18
<Black_Horseman> speres
<xeirwn> hr8e h wra na allaksw leitourgiko...
#ubuntu-gr 2016-10-17
<yiannis_81> καλημέρα
<yiannis_81> μπορώ να ρωτήσω κλατι?
<yiannis_81> κάτι
<yiannis_81> σχετικό με Hardware?
<talos-mintgr> απλα πες και αν ξέρει κάποιος απανταει
<nicholasthan> Καλησπερα, ποια ειναι ητελευταια εκδοση ubuntu που μπορω να επιλέξω, η 16.10 ή η 16.04;
<kerato> look @topic
#ubuntu-gr 2016-10-21
<pavlos_> Γεια σου Αλκη
<pavlos_> ηθελα να ρωτησω κατι για ltsp 12.04
* barjavel.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu-gr to: Το κανάλι της ελληνικής κοινότητας του Ubuntu (Ubuntu Greek LoCo) | Forum υποστήριξης: http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org | Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Τελευταία σταθερή έκδοση: Ubuntu 16.04 Xenial Xerus (LTS) | Λήψη: http://ubottu.com/y/dl
#ubuntu-gr 2016-10-23
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
<pc_magas> Magkes deite edw mia https://pcmagas.wordpress.com/2015/01/09/multiboot-usb-stick-%ce%bc%ce%b5-%cf%80%ce%bf%ce%bb%ce%bb%ce%ad%cf%82-%ce%b4%ce%b9%ce%b1%ce%bd%ce%bf%ce%bc%ce%ad%cf%82-linux/?preview_id=633&preview_nonce=7be6503018&post_format=standard&_thumbnail_id=-1&preview=true
<pc_magas> Ananewsa ton odigo
#ubuntu-gr 2017-10-17
<Tas-sos> Χαιρετώ την παρέα. :)
#ubuntu-gr 2018-10-15
<Tas-sos> Καλημέρα παιδιά! :)
<Tas-sos> Παιδιά, έχει κανείς σε iPhone το (facebook)  messenger ?
<Tas-sos> διότι αναρωτιόμαστε με ένα φίλο πως μπορούμε να το μπλοκάρουμε να μην βαράει όλη την ώρα για τα νέα μηνύματα που έρχονται από το facebook
<Tas-sos> ενώ από τις ρυθμίσεις του iphone, δεν έχουμε δώσει δικαιόμα στην εφαρμογή να χρησιμοποιεί τα MB αυτή παρόλα αυτά συνείζει κανονικά και λαμβάνει μηνύματα
<Tas-sos> ( εγώ λοιπόν καλά την βρίζω )
<Tas-sos> αλλά είναι τρομερό αυτό που συμβαίνει!! Δεν ελέγχεται από πουθενά αυτή η εφαρμογή ;!? 0.0
<Tas-sos> προσωπικά τώρα που το βλέπω έχω πάθει σοκ.. :P  έχουμε καταλάβει κάτι λάθος ρε παιδιά ;
<Tas-sos> από ότι καταλαβαίνω εγώ.. η εφαφμογή messenger δε σταματάει ποτέ μα ποτέ να τρέχει από πίσω και να κάνει ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΙ..!
#ubuntu-gr 2018-10-17
<vanglovis> καλησπεραα
<vanglovis> οταν λεει 10 και 2 τι πρεπει να γραψουμε ακριβως;;
<vanglovis> για να κανω εγγραφη :P
#ubuntu-gr 2018-10-21
<fotis123456> hi
<nicktux> https://www.ubuntu-gr.org/cosmiccuttlefish
